# Companies Registration Office



## piepie (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am searching the web for the site of the Companies Registration Office and cannot find it !

Does anyone know how I could carry out a search for a list of registered companies in Turkey?

Thanks...


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Here you go :

TURKISH TRADE REGISTRY GAZETTE


----------



## piepie (Oct 4, 2012)

Magic...thanks


----------

